# Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?



## Räuber91 (11. März 2007)

Hallo,

da mich mitlerweile das Big Game Fischen sehr interresiert,habe ich mich gefragt,welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch geeignet ist!

Wofür würdet ihr eine...
...<30 Lbs
...30 Lbs
...50 Lbs
...80 Lbs 
...>100 Lbs (bzw. 130 Lbs)

...Rute einsetzen?

Gibt es eine Rutenklasse,die man als Allroundrutenklasse bezeichnen könnte?

Gruß Räuber91


----------



## Sailfisch (11. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch mal die 50er vorschlagen. Vor allem als Stand-Up Variante.
> Die ganz großen ausgenommen, kannst Du damit allen Meeresräubern  nachstellen.



Da hat Heiko schon Recht, allerdings frage ich mich warum man eine allround-Variante braucht. In heimischen Gefilden angelst Du ja auch nicht mit 30iger Schnur auf Forelle. Man sollte sich schon auf den Zielfisch einstellen. Wobei man dann selbst entscheiden muss ob man sich am Durchschnitt oder am größten ausrichtet.


----------



## Marlin1 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

Ich denke auch, da die meisten Carterboote einigermaßen vernünftiges 
schweres Gerät an Board haben, ist eine leichte Ausrüstung zu empfehlen.

Ich würde sogar sagen 30 Lbs. ist die beste Einsteiger ausrüstung.
Oder sogar ' nur ' eine gute Stationär Rolle und eine stabile Spinnrute.
Das kostet nicht so viel, kann man auch bei uns benutzen, und erst nach
den ersten eigenen Erfahrungen etwas spezielles Eigenes zulegen.
Aber vieleicht ist bis dahin das Big Game Fieber auch schon wieder verflogen.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## BIG WHITE (13. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

Ich würde wie folgt die Schnurklassen zusammenfassen :

8-12lbs/ 16-20/ 30-50/80-130 

Je nachdem wo gefischt wird, haben die meisten Charterboote
in den Hauptklassen vernünftiges Tackle, so z.B.auf Mauritius
80-130lbs, in Costa Rica 50-80lbs usw., alles was drunter liegt ist meistens in einem fragwürdigen Zustand oder gar nicht da.

Eine 30er ist sicherlich die beste Wahl für den Anfang.

@Räuber91- es läßt sich nur grob eine Fischart zu einer
bestimmten Leinenklasse zuorden, ein 100lbs Marlin macht an
der 20er Spaß, an der 130er ist es nur "Reinkurbeln"!
Ein Grander aber spult Dir eine 20er Rolle in wenigen Sekunden
leer ohne daß man hier irgendetwas machen kann, höchstens hinterherfahren .
Genauso verhält es sich mit anderen Fischarten.

Hier bin ich ausnahmsweise der gleichen Meinung wie Sailfish 
Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Ansgar (16. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

Moin,

generell wuerde ich auch sagen: garnichts kaufen, erstmal ausprobieren ob es Spass macht. 

Ansonsten (wenn ausprobieren nicht geht, da Boot kein Geschirr hat - e.g. rausfahren mit Fischern in Afrika) wuerde ich auch sagen 50er - denn gerade am Anfang ist man vielleicht eher unerfahren, etc. - da hilft die Reserve. Und der afrikanische Fischer faehrt dem Fisch vermutlich auch nicht hinterher... )

Ausserdem ist das ja nicht so, dass man immer wirklich beeinflussen kann, was draufknallt?? Oder fischt ihr alle ganz anders als ich??
Wenn ich auf Mahi troll kann mir auch nen Tuna oder ein Riesenwahoo oder so reinknallen und beim Marlin angeln haemmert Dir auch ein 10kg Mahi rein als gaebs kein morgen... 
Haben ja schliesslich den gleichen Lebensraum und aehnliche Gewohnheiten?
Und das Revier macht ja auch nen Unterschied: wenn man mal am Riff lang trollen will, denn wuerde ich schon garkeine 30er nehmen - was soll das Scheisspielzeug... ;+ 

Klar, wenn es nur Kleinzeug im Freiwasser gibt, kann man auch auf ne 30er runter - kann man dann auch noch in Norwegen benutzen... (gerade wichtig, wenn Big Game denn doch keinen Spass macht)

Wenn es nur auf die grossen geht, kann ich ne 80er oder 130er (>1000IBS) Standup empfehlen...  
Geht es aber meistens nicht, da 1. zu teuer und zu selten und 2) kann man die auch wenn es denn sein muss an ner 50er abdrillen (mit 1km braid und 200m mono). 

Also, wenn es nur eine Rolle und eine Rute sein darf, wuerde ich ne 50er nehmen. 

Ansonsten macht man es wie Big White und kauft voellig fischunabhaengig einfach das gesamte Tacklespektrum - denn brauch man sich mit so schnoeden Trivialitaeten wie "was ist die richtige Rute" garnicht gross zu stressen - und kann sich ganz aufs Fischen fokussieren :vik: 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (17. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

@Moin Ansgar:m

Leider stimmt es nicht so ganz mit dem "ganzen Spektrum"-mir fehlen die 130er!!!

Sicherlich ist für Anfänger etwas "Reserve" sehr sinnvoll, wobei
ich sagen muß, daß ich ab einem gewissen  Punkt doch 
lieber mit light Tackle fische, Du schreibst am Riff würdest Du auf mind.80er zurückgreifen, da Marline entfallen, können höchstens Thunfische/Haie diese Schnurklasse erforderlich machen, oder was gibt es sonst an Großfisch direkt am Riff?

Übrigens sind etliche IGFA Schnurklassenrekorde für mich
ein Rätsel, z.B.am 2 lbs Schnur einen 50kg Marlin o.s.ä?? Wie soll es gehen, Drag auf 250g und was dann, der Wasserdruck
zereisst die Schnur nach 200m, wäre gerne mal bei so einem
Fang dabei.
Hast Du ne Idee wie es gehen kann, bei mir ist beim Trolling die 8lbs Schnurklasse die absolut untere Grenze, je
nach Hersteller ist es dann eine Schnur mit  0,25 - 0,28mm 
Durchmesser!!.

 Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Ansgar (19. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Leider stimmt es nicht so ganz mit dem "ganzen Spektrum"-mir fehlen die 130er!!!



Hi BigWhite,

naja, 130er ist ja auch etwas hart - das brauchen nur die Jungs die wirklich andauernd Billfish & Tuna > 500kg befischen. Das ist aber ganz schoen langweilig - zu viel Zeit zwischen den Strikes...



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Du schreibst am Riff würdest Du auf mind.80er zurückgreifen, da Marline entfallen, können höchstens Thunfische/Haie diese Schnurklasse erforderlich machen, oder was gibt es sonst an Großfisch direkt am Riff?



Ne, das war ein Missverstaendnis. Habe gesagt, ich wuerde da keine 30er fischen! 80er hatte ich fuer Marlin, etc angeregt (pls re-read "Wenn es nur auf die grossen geht...". Da war ein Absatz, hatte nichts mehr mit Riff zu tun)
Am Riff fische ich ne 50er damit ich Reef bass, GT und Kollegen vom Riff weg halten kann... Klar kann man da aber auch auf ne 100IBS Popper rute zurueckgreifen, wenn man will )



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Übrigens sind etliche IGFA Schnurklassenrekorde für mich
> ein Rätsel, z.B.am 2 lbs Schnur einen 50kg Marlin o.s.ä?? Wie soll es gehen, Drag auf 250g und was dann, der Wasserdruck
> zereisst die Schnur nach 200m, wäre gerne mal bei so einem
> Fang dabei.



Ja, da braucht man eben ganz viel tolles Koennen: Drag ganz auf und dann faehrst Du mit dem Boot solange direkt neben/hinter dem Fisch her bis er vor Erschoepfung halb tot ist und denn greifst Du den 600IBS Leader und reisst ihn ans Boat ran und haemmerst ihm 2 Gaffs rein und schlaegst ihn tot...
Und freust Dich darueber was Du fuer ein geiler Typ bist... 
Ich sag nur "A real test of skill" (s. meinen Thread dazu).

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## BIG WHITE (19. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

@Ansgar-  ja, so könnte es gehen!  Pfui Teufel!!

Hast Du ne Ahnung, ob man vor Papua Neuguinea Boote
chartern kann? Bin auf einen etwas älteren Reisebericht aus
einem IGFA Flyer gestoßen, scheint dort noch damals Anfang 2000 zimlich "jungfräulich" gewesen zu sein, bist halt näher dran.

Der neue GT Rekord mit ca.160lbs wurde zwar irgendwo vor
einer jap.Inselngruppe gefangen, dennoch ging es aus dem Bericht hervor, daß die wenigen Berufsfischer vor Papua N.G.
immerwieder GTs bis 70-80kg, gar 90kg fangen?!

Na ja, Du weißt, die Hoffnung ist die Mutter........

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## BIG WHITE (19. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

@plaa Sawai - ist genau das was man zum light tackle
braucht, einfach sich ziehen lassen und vorallem kaum 
oder gar keine Spritkosten!!

Weißt Du vielleicht auch was die Schrumpfschädel so an Stundensätzen in Rechnung stellen?:m

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## Ansgar (19. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

Moin,

also, da muss ich doch Plaa Sawai ausnahmsweise mal wiedersprechen. 

Da gibt es Boote und die richten da sogar ein grosses Tournament ein - in Lae glaube ich, nicht in P.M.

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Du hast Post


----------



## Ansgar (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

Hehehe :q :q 

Hab ich erst beim nochmal lesen erkannt :q :q 

Na komm - war schliesslich 8 Uhr morgens...

Ja, so ein alter PNG Fischer, der denn mit dem Paddel auf dem GT rumhaut, wenn der dann ans Boot kommt, nachdem er den Einbaum fuer 37 Stunden durch das PNG'anische Meer geschleppt hat... "Der alte Big White und das Meer" maessig...:q 

Und nu is schluss mit Nonsens :q 

Atb,
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Hehehe :q :q
> 
> Hab ich erst beim nochmal lesen erkannt :q :q
> 
> ...



Den Baum möchte ich sehen, aus dem man für Big White einen Einbaum bauen kann! :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## BIG WHITE (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*

@Kai - erstens : meine Problemzone liegt eher vorne und nicht in der Breite des Hint..;
zweitens: was treibst Du Dich um 5.59 im Internet rum, hast
die Nacht durchgez...... oder kannst nicht schlafen??
Hast wohl zu viel Urlaub!!:vik:


Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Sailfisch (20. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Rutenklasse für welchen Fisch?*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> @Kai - erstens : meine Problemzone liegt eher vorne und nicht in der Breite des Hint..;
> zweitens: was treibst Du Dich um 5.59 im Internet rum, hast
> die Nacht durchgez...... oder kannst nicht schlafen??
> Hast wohl zu viel Urlaub!!:vik:
> ...



zu2.
Es gibt halt Menschen die durch ehrliche Arbeit ihr Geld verdienen müssen und daher auch mal nachts arbeiten. Kann ja nicht jeder arme, hilflose Angestellte ausbeuten und 8 mal im Jahr in Urlaub fahren.


----------

